# Gros problème avec Safari!



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais la mise à jour de Safari via la mise à jour de logiciels.... seulement voilà, maintenant la page est tellement grande que plus de la moitié gauche de l'écran est grise.  Il ne reste plus de place pour la page internet.  (Changer la résolution d'écran n'y change rien)

Je ne trouve pas comment ramener ma page normale. 

Mon Mac m'aurait il fait télécharger une version inadéquate? J'espère que non car l'ancienne version était lente et plantait souvent alors que la nouvelle semble rapide.

Le Mac 10.4.11 et  nouveau Safari 4.0

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

bonjour
ce n'est QUE Safari?

Si d'autres applis sont concernées verifier que le ZOOM global n'est pas activé
( pas la resolution , le zoom)
preferences systeme /accés universel

sinon 
as tu réparé les autorisations?

et tester sur une autre session
( à créer au besoin)


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Que Safari, je n'ai pas vérifier les autorisations, mais j'y vais et je reviens dire si cela à changer quelque chose.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

et autre session!
( c'est important)


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Bon, le verdict,

Autorisations = correctes

Zoom = pas activé

Autre session = pareil

Je fais quoi ensuite?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

faire la mise à jour combo update

http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/

et envisager  un retour à Safari serie 3


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Quand tu parles de mise à jour, tu veux dire retélécharger Safari?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

non je parle de la combo update !
( ce sont toutes les maj en un seul fichier)
très utile à faire en cas de cafouillage de maj
Avec tiger prendre celle correspondant à ton OS ET  processeur


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Celle-ci?

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL172?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

j'en sais rien!
 tu n'as pas dit quel mac tu as!
et il suffit de lire


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Celle-ci?
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL172?viewlocale=fr_FR



Une chance sur deux...


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Je veux être certaine de ne pas faire d'erreur...

Version
 10.4.11, intel, tiger, acheté en juin 2006.

Processeur 1.83 GHz intel Core Duo

Je présume que c'est le bon lien, mais dans le doute...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

ben c'est bon !

et sinon aller sur les fils dédiés à  soucis Safari4  ( et yen a !!)
pour le retour à safari3 si c'est à faire


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Une autre question,

Safari 3 va remplacer le 4 ou si je dois supprimer le 4 avant de le faire?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

très bonne colle 
( je ne sais pas)


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bonne colle
> ( je ne sais pas)



Très bonne réponse.

Appliquer la combo ne changera strictement rien à l'organisation de l'OS (le scripts de fin d'installation effacera des caches, optimisera le tout, au plus). Et c'est très bien comme ça puisque depuis cette bonne vieille 10.4.11, il y a eu plusieurs mises à jour de sécurité et que Safari 4 est indépendant de cette installation.

Alors, non, si tu as installé Safari 4, tu restes en Safari 4, c'est-à-dire que le WebKit.framework au coeur d'OS X reste inchangé. Et encore une fois, c'est tant mieux pour la cohérence de l'OS et la stabilité des autres applications qui dépendent aussi de ce framework (Mail, Dashboard, Mise à jour de logiciel, etc...).


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

Ce qui sous entend qu'il faudra peut etre  REinstaller Safari*4* proprement si la combo ne suffit pas


----------



## zazzou (21 Juin 2009)

Parfait, je vais aller voir cela....

En espérant que le problème sois réglé.

Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h22 ----------

C'est fait, j'ai eu droit à 2 redémarrage consécutifs, mais le problème Safari n'est toujours pas réglé.

Le plus bizarre est que la barre du haut (barre d'outil) est toute visible, mais c'est comme si le côté gauche de la page est, comment dire, comme on voit parfois, un genre de fenêtre des favoris mais sans le X dans le haut...

Je fais quoi maintenant je désinstalle Safari 4?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Parfait, je vais aller voir cela....
> 
> En espérant que le problème sois réglé.
> 
> ...


Ça ne serait-il pas l'historique façon Coverflow que tu nous décris là ?


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Tu peux m'expliquer ce que c'est que ceci?

Le plus bizarre c'est que je viens de réinstaller Safari 3 et que celui-ci est normal alors que le 4...

Il aurait pu décider par lui même comment se configurer?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Tu peux m'expliquer ce que c'est que ceci?
> 
> Le plus bizarre c'est que je viens de réinstaller Safari 3 et que celui-ci est normal alors que le 4...
> 
> Il aurait pu décider par lui même comment se configurer?



Faire une capture d'écran de ce que tu vois et la poster ici.


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Safari 3 :

http://img25.imageshack.us/i/safari3.jpg/


Safari 4 :

http://img25.imageshack.us/i/safari4c.jpg/

C'est le mieux que je peux faire.

Alors, Docteur? Quoi de neuf?


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Je remonte mon topic, pour savoir quel est le problème avec Safari 4.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Safari 3 :
> 
> http://img25.imageshack.us/i/safari3.jpg/
> 
> ...



Mouai... là on voit mieux.

Tu dois avoir un fichier qui s'appelle com.apple.Safari40Tiger.pkg ou quelque chose d'approchant (désolé je suis en Leopard). Tu le trouveras dans Macintosh HD/Library/Receipts/

Il s'agit de l'accusé de réception du paquet d'installation de Safari 4. Tu le mets à la corbeille.

Tu télécharges Safari 4 pour Tiger une nouvelle fois (le dmg sur le site d'Apple) et tu le réinstalles.


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Je mets Safari à la corbeille avant de faire ceci?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Je mets Safari à la corbeille avant de faire ceci?



Mouai, on peut, mais alors sans la vider, simplement histoire de le mettre hors-jeu, pour voir.


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

D'accord, c'est juste que j'ai comme une armée de Safari dans la bibliothèque...

Style: Safari,  Safari 3,2,1,Safari 3,2,3, Safari 3,2, Safari 311, Safari 312, Safari 3,1 et Safari4,0

J'imagine qu'il y en a plusieurs qui ne servent pas?

Je leur dis: allez, tous à la corbeille???  Je ne veux pas faire de gaffes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------

J'ai jeté le dossier Safari 4 de la bibliothèque, retélécharger.... et surprise! Pas de changement.

Dois je mettre à la corbeille tout ce qui porte le nom de safari de ma bibliothèque et recommencer mais avec une version plus ancienne?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> D'accord, c'est juste que j'ai comme une armée de Safari dans la bibliothèque...
> 
> Style: Safari,  Safari 3,2,1,Safari 3,2,3, Safari 3,2, Safari 311, Safari 312, Safari 3,1 et Safari4,0
> 
> ...



Bon.

Je viens de faire un essai sur mon système cobaye.

Pas besoin de mettre à la corbeille /Applications/Safari. Il sera modifié à l'installation de Safari 4.

Par contre, les .pkg des différentes mise à jour de Safari peuvent disparaître. *Sauf le Safari.pkg qu'il faut conserver absolument (c'est l'original)*


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

D'accord, un peu de ménage s'impose, et j'en déduis que la version 4 n'est pas pour moi.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> D'accord, un peu de ménage s'impose, et j'en déduis que la version 4 n'est pas pour moi.



La version 4 est pour tous, c'est une mise à jour de sécurité. Il n'y a plus de version 3.

Il faut que ça fonctionne.

Le problème, c'est que Safari n'est pas une application comme les autres, l'installer c'est modifier très profondément le système. Toucher à /Applications/Safari.app n'est qu'effleurer la surface de l'iceberg.



Je ne me rappelle plus : as-tu effacé les caches ? Fait une réinitialisation de Safari ? Barre de menu>Safari>Réinitialiser



Sinon, si ça t'intéresse, voici ce qu'installe Safari 4 Tiger :

/Applications/Safari.app

/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework
/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework

/usr/bin/xml2-config
/usr/bin/xmlcatalog
/usr/bin/xmllint
/usr/share/aclocal/libxml.m4
/usr/share/doc/libxml2-2.6.16
/usr/share/man/man1
/usr/share/man/man3

Je pense qu'il est inutile de se préoccuper de ce qui est dans /usr/bin et /usr/share. Réappliquer Safari 4 après avoir retiré le .pkg correspondant réinstalle tout ça de toute façon comme semble en témoigner les dates de modification des dossiers.


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Oui j'avais réinitialisé, vider la cache et tout et tout...

Honnêtement, je démissionne, j'ai tout jeter Safari 4 et retélécharger la version 3,2,3...

Bof! c'est pas l'idéal mais avec cette version, au moins, j'ai toute ma page.

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Finalement je dis n'importe quoi....

Hier, j'avais jeté la version 4 et réinstaller la 3 (que j'ai jeté par la suite pour reprendre la 4), tout avais bien été,  aujourd'hui je suis incapable de réinstaller la 3, mon ordi me disant que j'ai une version plus récente déjà en place alors que j'ai remis la version 4 à la corbeille, corbeille que j'ai vidé par la suite.

Le détail qui m'échappe?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

Tu as le WebKit.framework et le JavaScriptCore.framework de Safari 4 installé donc il ne peut pas installer Safari 3.2.3 dans l'état.


----------



## zazzou (22 Juin 2009)

Pomme-F pour les chercher et les supprimer?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Pomme-F pour les chercher et les supprimer?



J'ai donné le chemin dans le post précédent. Gaffe ! On est dans System... 

NE PAS TOUCHER à JavaScriptCore.framework => OS X Kaputt !

Encore une fois, Safari 4 devrait fonctionner normalement. Il faut chercher ce qui bloque. Une application ? Un add-ons ? Un plug-in ?


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Et si c'était, comme disait.... me souviens plus qui, une fenêtre historique façon Cover Flow qui bloque!

Je fais comment pour y remédier?

Parce que là, honnêtement, j'ai pas envie de planter mon ordi.

Ou bien je laisse complètement tomber Safari (la version 3 a toujours ramer) et me trouve un autre navigateur de secours.  Là j'ai Camino comme navigateur principal, mais en avoir un deuxième au cas où...  Lequel?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

Safari 3 n'a jamais "ramé". Il était en son temps un des plus rapide navigateurs du web. Il semblerait donc que tu as toujours eu un problème avec Safari...

Il fait combien ton Safari 4 à l'Acid3 Test ? (normalement 100/100)

Comme alternative, Camino bien sûr, mais aussi OmniWeb 9.5.2 (moteur dérivé du WebKit version 3).


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Pour Safari je ne sais pas (je n'ai plus rien), mais Camino 52 / 100 selon ton lien.

Et oui, depuis que j'ai mon Tiger, (2006), Safari a toujours ramé quand il ne plantait pas carrément. Et ce, peu importe la version.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Je viens de télécharger OmniWeb, avec le lien lui me donne 75/100.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger OmniWeb, avec le lien lui me donne 75/100.


Oui, c'est normal.

L'Acid3 Test est un condensé du Web parfaitement aux normes. Seul Safari 4 fait 100/100. L'intérêt c'était de voir jusqu'à quel point ton Safari est dans les choux.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Tu voudrais donc que je retélécharge Safari 4 une nouvelle fois?

Si la version 3 était lente, la 4 ne me donne pas une page complète, et si c'est seulement l'historique CoverFlow qui lui donne cet aspect bizarre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment m'en défaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Tu voudrais donc que je retélécharge Safari 4 une nouvelle fois?
> 
> Si la version 3 était lente, la 4 ne me donne pas une page complète, et si c'est seulement l'historique CoverFlow qui lui donne cet aspect bizarre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment m'en défaire.


J'ai testé la page en question, celle de ta capture d'écran : elle s'affiche parfaitement chez moi (mais 10.5.7 pas 10.4.11).

Tu as un problème avec Safari 4. C'est pour ça que j'aurais bien voulu savoir comment il se comportait sur l'Acid3 Test.


Maintenant, tu nous dis que Safari n'a jamais été vaillant chez toi. C'est très bizarre. Je t'assure que du temps où j'étais en Tiger, ou maintenant que je suis en Leopard, Safari a toujours été toujours le meilleur navigateur que ce soit en vitesse ou rendu. Et j'en ai testé des browsers...

Donc, j'en conclu qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans ton OS...


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Ah là! Je ne sais pas quoi te répondre.

Du temps de mon vieux G3, qu'un ami m'avait augmenté sur Panther, la version Safari qui venait avec était performante, c'est la raison pour laquelle la version venant avec Tiger m'a surprise.  Hormis cela l'ordi fonctionne très bien.

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma page s'affiche normalement chez toi, parce que chez moi c'est vraiment ce que tu as vu sur la capture d'écran, une page quasi totalement grise.

Mais tu ne m'as pas répondu, je réessais Safari?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Ah là! Je ne sais pas quoi te répondre.
> 
> Du temps de mon vieux G3, qu'un ami m'avait augmenté sur Panther, la version Safari qui venait avec était performante, c'est la raison pour laquelle la version venant avec Tiger m'a surprise.  Hormis cela l'ordi fonctionne très bien.
> 
> ...


Mouai, tant qu'à faire autant revenir au Safari correspondant au WebKit.framework qui est sous le capot.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Un peu plus de précision s'il-te-plaît?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Un peu plus de précision s'il-te-plaît?


En installant une première fois Safari 4, tu as changé la version du WebKit.framework (et d'autres trucs), c'est à dire le moteur de Safari. C'est pour cela qu'il ne veut pas que tu réinstalles Safari 3.2.3.

On ne peut pas changer le WebKit.framework pour une version antérieure, à moins de réinstaller le système. Ce framework est aussi à la base du fonctionnement de Mail, Dashboard, iChat, Mise à jour de logiciel, etc... C'est sur lui que repose les fondations web de Mac OS X. C'est pour cela qu'on doit redémarrer à l'installation d'une mise à jour Safari.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

J'admets que je suis larguée....

J'ai redémarrer à chaque mise à jour de Safari, en tout cas toute la fin de semaine..

Ce que j'en comprends, et j'espère que je me trompe, tu me conseilles de reformater mon mac???


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> J'admets que je suis larguée....
> 
> J'ai redémarrer à chaque mise à jour de Safari, en tout cas toute la fin de semaine..
> 
> Ce que j'en comprends, et j'espère que je me trompe, tu me conseilles de reformater mon mac???


Un Safari qui fonctionne comme ça n'est pas normal.

Le mieux c'est toujours de connaître la cause de l'effet... mais enfin, il est clair que le problème est profond.

Dans un premier temps, tu devrais déjà réinstaller Safari 4.

Note que j'ai la même machine que toi : iMac Early 2006, 1,83 Ghz, 2 Go Ram, ATI 1600X 128 Mo, et que Safari y a toujours très bien fonctionné en Tiger comme en Leopard, depuis la version 2.0.4 à la 4.0.1 actuelle.

Après, une bonne réinstallation n'est pas a écarter... au moins en Archiver et installer si l'espace disque le permet.

Qu'on refasse le point (tu me corriges si je n'ai pas bien compris) :

 Safari 4 t'affiche les pages web dans le style de la capture numéro 2
 Réinitialiser Safari, effacer ses caches et ses préférences n'y change rien.
 C'est pareil sur toutes les comptes de ta machine
 Safari n'a jamais bien fonctionné sur ton iMac malgré ses multiples mises à jour
 Les autres fonctions internet de ton OS X ne te posent par contre pas de problème particulier (Mail, Mise à jour de logiciel, ça va).
 Tu as fait une réparation des autorisations (/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque)
 Tu as fait une vérification du disque dur (/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque)
 Tu n'as pas de add-ons et autres choses ajoutées à Safari


Ce que tu peux faire (mais vraiment sans garantie) :

 mettre /Bibliothèque/Receipts/Safari.pkg à la corbeille. ainsi que les autres .pkg de Safari
 mettre /Applications/Safari.app à la corbeille
 prendre ton DVD d'installation n°1, l'insérer dans le lecteur et lancer Optionals Install
 dans "Applications" cocher Safari (et seulement Safari - on ne réinstalle pas le reste)
 installer (ça réinstalle Safari.app)
 installer Safari 4 Tiger depuis le dmg


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Tu as bien compris, la première description est exacte.

Mais il n'a pas été question que si je touchais à une application quelconque, je touchais au système Mac en tant que tel?

Pas de danger à faire ce que tu me dis?

Oh! et qu'est ce que le dmg?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Tu as bien compris, la première description est exacte.
> 
> Mais il n'a pas été question que si je touchais à une application quelconque, je touchais au système Mac en tant que tel?
> 
> ...



Ben. Le dmg c'est l'image disque de Safari4Tiger que tu télécharges sur le site d'Apple. Safari4Tiger.dmg 

Non, là tu ne touche que Safari. Il n'est pas possible de modifier ainsi le WebKit.framework (j'ai essayé hier soir), aucun risque. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que tu ne peux réinstaller Safari 3 en téléchargement autonome (le programme vérifie et trouvant le WebKit.framework plus récent te refuse l'installation).
En suivant la procédure que j'ai donné, tu ne réinstalles que Safari.app dans /Applications et tu le mets à jour en Safari4. C'est tout. Pas sûr d'ailleurs que ça règle le problème, mais on saura une bonne fois que ce n'est pas Safari.app qui en est la source.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Ok, je plonge!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Safari 2..... fenêtre normale et je ne sais pas si je me trompe, mais on dirait qu'il est plus rapide.

Je fais quoi maintenant?

Oh! je vais aller le tester avec ton lien.


Après avoir tester avec Acid je sais plus quoi...... 100/100 et safari quitte inopinément.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Ok, je plonge!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------
> 
> ...


Monter en Safari4. Le 2 n'est pas fait pour ce WebKit ni pour les autres éléments.


----------



## zazzou (23 Juin 2009)

Safari 4, pareil....  Lorsque je dis pareil, je parle de la même fenêtre extra-large.

Même en ayant mis ma résolution en 1440 x 900, je suis incapable de voir la page complète (presque incapable de lire aussi.).

Le test 100/100.

Je fais quoi maintenant, je remet le tout à la corbeille, je réinstalle Safari et je le monte en 3?

Je ne vois vraiment plus d'autre solutions.


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Encore moi...

Tu disais : Donc, j'en conclu qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans ton OS...

Cela m'a intrigué et je suis allée faire un test avec Onix, cela me dit qu'il y a un problème avec Os X et que pour réparer je dois redémarrer à partir du CD d'installation...

Je suis d'accord de le faire, juste pour voir, mais je me demande...
Le redémarrage doit se faire avec la touche ¨C¨enfoncée ou seulement avec le CD à l'intérieur?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Encore moi...
> 
> Tu disais : Donc, j'en conclu qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans ton OS...
> 
> ...



Touche C enfoncée. Il faut utiliser l'utilitaire de disque du DVD. Pour "réparer" un disque dur, il faut sortir du système (comme une voiture, pour réparer le moteur il faut s'arrêter).

Après le choix de langue, tu vas dans la barre de menu>Utilitaires>Utilitaire de disque

Là, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur dans la colonne de gauche, onglet SOS, tu cliques sur Réparer le disque (en bas à droite).
Il est parfois nécessaire de faire plusieurs passages.

Je pensais que ton disque était vérifié... tss, tss, il faut être attentif. 

Ça ne m'étonne pas et correspondrait assez bien avec les errements de Safari. En tout cas c'est une explication plausible.


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

(tu ne fais jamais dodo toi?)

Et ceci jamais en allant dans McIntosh HD.....Je me trompe? Donc toujours en partant directement du CD.

Je peux planter mon Mac avec une fausse manoeuvre?


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Bon, je suis dans l'utilitaire.

Je suis incapable de réparer, toujours dans les vérifications du disque...  À chaque fois cela me signale un échec à la fermeture.  Je dois reprendre la vérification continuellement?  Et aussi mon mot de passe m'est demandé souvent.

Parce que si c'est le cas, je vais y être encore un bout de temps...

Juste pour me rassurer, je suis sur la bonne voie?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Bon, je suis dans l'utilitaire.
> 
> Je suis incapable de réparer, toujours dans les vérifications du disque...  À chaque fois cela me signale un échec à la fermeture.  Je dois reprendre la vérification continuellement?  Et aussi mon mot de passe m'est demandé souvent.
> 
> ...



Attend...

On parle bien de l'utilitaire de disque du DVD ? DVD sur lequel tu as démarré en maintenant la touche C.

Pourquoi ton mot de passe t'est-il demandé ? Sur le DVD, tu es comme en root, il n'y a pas à entrer de mot de passe.

Tu ne confondrais pas la réparation des autorisations avec la réparation du disque dur ?


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

J'ai bien redémarrer à partir de CD d'installation en tenant la touche C enfoncée.

Ensuite je suis allée dans l'utilitaire du disque du CD,
Dans 152.7 Go Maxtor 6L160M...  plus précisement.
-vérifier les autorisations
-réparer les autorisations
Ensuite,
-vérifier le disque

Et depuis ce temps, rien de plus que décris plus tôt.

Juste toujours le même message.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire maintenant.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> J'ai bien redémarrer à partir de CD d'installation en tenant la touche C enfoncée.
> 
> Ensuite je suis allée dans l'utilitaire du disque du CD,
> Dans 152.7 Go Maxtor 6L160M...  plus précisement.
> ...


Hé ben "Réparer le disque"
La seule étape que tu n'as pas signalée.

Tu as bien sélectionné Macintosh HD dans la colonne de gauche ?

Tu tentes la réparation.
Une fois, deux fois, trois fois, .... tant qu'il faut jusqu'à 10 après c'est foutu.


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

J'ai autant tenté de sélectionné MacIntosh HD que Maxtor....
L'onglet réparer, totalement en bas à droite, est non cliquable (gris pâle)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> J'ai autant tenté de sélectionné MacIntosh HD que Maxtor....
> L'onglet réparer, totalement en bas à droite, est non cliquable (gris pâle)



Bon ! On va tenter autre chose.

Tu quittes le DVD et tu l'éjectes.

Tu redémarres en maintenant les touches cmd et S

Tu arriveras sur un écran noir avec du texte en blanc qui défile.

Attention, ton clavier est maintenant reconnus comme un qwerty américain.

Au prompt, tu tapes la commande suivante :

```
fsck -fy
```
Tu valides avec la touche de retour à la ligne.

Tu attends le résultat, plusieurs lignes vont défiler avec les étapes de la vérification.

Quand le message sera "The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK." Tu tapes

```
reboot
```
Sinon tu recommences en tapant la commande

```
fsck -fy
```


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

cmd = la pomme?

Et mon clavier est déjà en qwerty, je suis en Amérique.  Donc il va rester le même?

Et si je vois bien il y a un espace entre  fsck   et    -y  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> cmd = la pomme?
> 
> Et mon clavier est déjà en qwerty, je suis en Amérique.  Donc il va rester le même?
> 
> Et si je vois bien il y a un espace entre  fsck   et    -y  ?



Oui, cmd c'est la pomme.

Oui, il faut respecter l'espace et c'est fsck -fy [le f est important]

Tant mieux pour le clavier, il faut faire attention avec les azerty, c'est tout.


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Parfait j'y go!

Je reviens te dire le résultat.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

J'ai un problème.....

Le message est bien là, mais l'ordi ne réagit pas à la commande reboot,

Je fais quoi pour me sortit de là maintenant?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

Vraiment rien à faire....


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Parfait j'y go!
> 
> Je reviens te dire le résultat.
> 
> ...


Tu as validé après 
	
	



```
reboot
```
 ?


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Oh que si!

reboot et ensuite enter

mais il ne réagi pas du tout, je dois admettre que je commence à m'inquièté!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Oh que si!
> 
> reboot et ensuite enter
> 
> mais il ne réagi pas du tout, je dois admettre que je commence à m'inquièté!



Je te dirais bien de forcer l'extinction...

Mais là...

Ça m'inquiète aussi.

C'est bon ? Il a bien dit que le volume semblait ok ?

Si oui, ... arf, j'aime pas ça... tu peux maintenir le bouton d'extinction jusqu'à ce que la machine s'éteigne... tu débranches, tu comptes jusqu'à 30 et tu ralumes...

J'aime pas ça...


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Je vais essayer.

Ne reste pas trop loin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------

Tout semble normal au redémarrage...

Qu'est ce qui s'est passé?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Je vais essayer.
> 
> Ne reste pas trop loin.
> 
> ...


J'sais pas.

Zarby.

Comment va l'OS ? Ton compte ? Safari ?


----------



## zazzou (24 Juin 2009)

Les fonctionnalité semblent normales, je dirais que tout est OK.

Safari?  Je sais pas, et honnêtement, je veux pas le savoir....quand je pense que tout est parti de là!


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Les fonctionnalité semblent normales, je dirais que tout est OK.
> 
> Safari?  Je sais pas, et honnêtement, je veux pas le savoir....quand je pense que tout est parti de là!




Pour moi, Safari est le symptôme pas la maladie. :mouais:

Enfin. Tu verras bien.


----------



## zazzou (25 Juin 2009)

Le symptôme Safari dure depuis 3 ans, soit depuis que j'ai ce Mac.

Pour l'instant tout ce que je souhaites, c'est de ne pas avoir brisé mon ordi.

Je te jure que la panique n'était pas loin.

Je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre ce qui s'est passé...... et j'ai comme l'impression que je pourrais vivre 100 ans, je ne comprendrais pas plus.

Mais il y a toujours un détail qui m'échappe,

Pourquoi je peux réinstaller Safari 2 alors que le 3.2.3 ne passe pas...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Le symptôme Safari dure depuis 3 ans, soit depuis que j'ai ce Mac.
> 
> Pour l'instant tout ce que je souhaites, c'est de ne pas avoir brisé mon ordi.
> 
> ...


Parce que depuis le DVD, tu n'installes que Safari.app dans /Applications.

A partir du dmg de Safari 3.2.3, tu installes aussi une version correspondante du WebKit.framework dans /System/Library.

Or, tu as déjà la version du WebKit.framework correspondant à Safari 4 du fait de son installation précédente. Tu peux réinstaller Safari 4 dessus puisque c'est le bon WebKit.framework mais le programme d'installation ne veux pas que tu installes Safari 3.2.3.

Il est possible de ruser sur Tiger :

 Tu ouvres le dmg de Safari 3.2.3, tu fais un ctrl+clic sur le paquet d'installation et choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
 Tu vas dans Contents et tu décompresse Archive.pax.gz.
 Tu obtiens un dossier Archive dans lequel tu trouveras Safari.app qu'il te suffira de glisser dans /Applications.
 Tu obtiens Safari 3.2.3 au-dessus du WebKit.framework et du JavaScriptCore.framework de Safari 4.

Personnellement, je trouve ça un peu bancale. Mais si ça te convient... pourquoi pas.


----------



## zazzou (25 Juin 2009)

Peut-être à essayer, remarque je dis bien peut-être.... je suis un peu chatouilleuse avec les tests aujourd'hui.

Le plus bizarre, pour en revenir à hier, c'est que j'avais déjà fait cette manipulation, j'ai retrouvé la feuille sur laquelle j'avais imprimer la démarche, mais ce que je devais taper:

fsck -y        seulement, pas     fsck -fy

Ça pourrais être le *f* supplémentaire qui à fait ce bordel?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Peut-être à essayer, remarque je dis bien peut-être.... je suis un peu chatouilleuse avec les tests aujourd'hui.
> 
> Le plus bizarre, pour en revenir à hier, c'est que j'avais déjà fait cette manipulation, j'ai retrouvé la feuille sur laquelle j'avais imprimer la démarche, mais ce que je devais taper:
> 
> ...


Non. Le f est là pour passer outre la journalisation. La commande est bonne et en plus je l'ai ré-essayée sur ma propre machine avant de te la donner.

Si j'étais devant cette machine, une grosse sauvegarde et je réinstallerais tout en choisissant l'option Effacer et installer. Je peux t'assurer que Safari 4 filerait droit. 

Il y a quand même des choses pas très normales avec ton Mac :
 Safari qui n'a jamais bien fonctionné
 tu n'as pas pu faire la réparation du disque dur via le DVD d'installation
 il n'a pas voulu redémarrer à la commande reboot.


----------



## zazzou (25 Juin 2009)

Ouais, je sais il est bizarre.

Peut-être que je me suis mal prise pour la réparation via le CD, mais je vois pas comment.

Non, Safari n'a jamais marché, une des premières choses qui j'ai fait à l'achat c'est d'installer Camino, Safari ramais trop.

Bon je suis revenue sur la version 2, si il ne passait pas son temps à quitter inopinément, ça pourrait aller.  La seule raison, dans le fond, pour laquelle je tiens à Safari, c'est que c'est le navigateur le mieux adapté au Mac......selon moi.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Ouais, je sais il est bizarre.
> 
> Peut-être que je me suis mal prise pour la réparation via le CD, mais je vois pas comment.
> 
> ...



Mais je t'ai dit de ne pas utiliser cette version 2 sur le WebKit.framework de Safari 4. Il n'est pas fait pour ça, il y a plus de trois ans de développement entre les deux. Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il plante. 

Réinstalle Safari 4 proprement ou au moins Safari 3.2.3 selon la méthode que je t'ai donné plus haut.


----------



## zazzou (25 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que depuis le DVD, tu n'installes que Safari.app dans /Applications.
> 
> A partir du dmg de Safari 3.2.3, tu installes aussi une version correspondante du WebKit.framework dans /System/Library.
> 
> ...



Bien d'accord de réinstaller le 3.2.3 mais je voudrais être certaine de ce que je fais, remarque que j'aimerais surtout Safari 4, mais...on connaît tous les deux les problèmes que ça m'a donné.

-le dmg, c'est l'icône Safari qui apparaît sur le bureau lorsque télécharger?
-j'ai 4-5 dossiers Contents lorsque je fais une recherche, lequel est le bon?
-décompresse??? avec quoi, ou comment?
-dossier Archive avec Safari?  il va être où lui?

Je sais, je suis décourageante, pour ne pas dire déprimante......c'est juste que je veux vraiment être certaine de ce que je fais.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Bien d'accord de réinstaller le 3.2.3 mais je voudrais être certaine de ce que je fais, remarque que j'aimerais surtout Safari 4, mais...on connaît tous les deux les problèmes que ça m'a donné.
> 
> -le dmg, c'est l'icône Safari qui apparaît sur le bureau lorsque télécharger?
> -j'ai 4-5 dossiers Contents lorsque je fais une recherche, lequel est le bon?
> ...




Bon, tu vas valider chaque étape au fur et à mesure :

&#8212; le dmg de Safari Tiger 3.2.3 sur ton bureau tu l'ouvres. Oui/Non ?
&#8212; dedans tu repère le paquet d'installation, celui sur lequel normalement tu ferais un double-clic pour installer Safari. Oui/Non ?
&#8212; tu fais un click droit (ou ctrl+clic) au lieu du double-clic. Oui/Non ?
&#8212; tu as un menu contextuel qui apparaît avec, entre autre, la ligne "Afficher le contenu du paquet" Oui/Non
&#8212; tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet" et apparaît une nouvelle fenêtre Finder avec un dossier "Contents". Oui/Non ?
&#8212; dans ce dossier tu as d'autres dossiers dont un "Archive.pax.gz" Oui/Non ?
&#8212; Tu ouvres ce dossier en faisant un double clic dessus et un dossier "Archive" apparaît sur ton bureau. Oui/Non ?
&#8212; Dans ce dossier "Archive" tu trouves plusieurs dossiers dont un "Applications" dans lequel tu trouves Safari Oui/Non ?
&#8212; Tu prends ce "Safari" et tu le dépose dans Macintosh HD/Applications Oui/Non ?
&#8212; Tu fermes toutes les fenêtres, démonte le dmg et tu glisses le dossier "Archive" dans la corbeille. Oui/Non ?


----------



## zazzou (25 Juin 2009)

Donc tout ce que je fais, c'est oui partout.

Pas de risque pour l'ordi?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Donc tout ce que je fais, c'est oui partout.
> 
> Pas de risque pour l'ordi?



Safari devrait fonctionner un peu mieux. L'idéal se serait quand même le 4... mais enfin, on arrive bien à faire tourner Demeter 1.0.9 (projet dérivé de Shiira et donc aussi sur le WebKit.framework) là-dessus, je ne vois pas pourquoi Safari 3.2.3 ne pourrait pas s'y faire.


----------



## zazzou (26 Juin 2009)

Je te tiens au courant.

Je sais bien que l'idéal serait la version 4, mais si j'ai juste droit à une demie page avec, je préfère le 3.2.3

Je reviens te dire ce qu'il en est.

Finalement, ça va aller à demain, il y a de l'orage dans l'air, je vais fermer mon mac moi-même avant que l'orage ne s'en charge.


----------



## zazzou (26 Juin 2009)

Pas essayé encore d'installer Safari 3.2.3...

Il y a peut-être une séquelle du plantage de cette semaine.... à la réouverture mon mot de passe m'est demandé, alors qu'avant, rien, nothing.  Et je précise qu'il n'y a que mon compte sur l'ordi.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2009)

zazzou a dit:


> Pas essayé encore d'installer Safari 3.2.3...
> 
> Il y a peut-être une séquelle du plantage de cette semaine.... à la réouverture mon mot de passe m'est demandé, alors qu'avant, rien, nothing.  Et je précise qu'il n'y a que mon compte sur l'ordi.



Faire une réparation des autorisations  quand tu auras réinstallé Safari 3.2.3. /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

Si tu ne veux pas qu'on te demande ton mot de passe à l'ouverture :
Préférences Système>Comptes>Options
Tu trouveras là ce qu'il faut : "ouverture de session automatique" (ou quelque chose qui s'en approche, cette partie est légèrement différente sur Mac OS X Leopard).


----------



## zazzou (26 Juin 2009)

Safari 3.2.3 installé,

Réparation des autorisations, complétées,

Demande du mot de passe désactivé.

Si te savais comme je te remercie de ta patience!

Je sais nous n'avons pas réglé le problème version 4, mais au moins j'ai pu revenir à une version plus potable que le 2.

Je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais fait sans toi. 

Merci encore!


----------



## bob41 (6 Juillet 2009)

Hello j'ai exactement le meme problème maj safari 4, avec la même config.
Comment désinstaller safari 4?
je l'ai viré des applications j'ai vidé la corbeille mais je pense que ça ne suffit pas...


----------

